

Hey Twitter, remember when Facebook used to show *everything*? - Okvivi
https://medium.com/octavians-thoughts/712ed12aa74e

======
nicholassmith
If anyone from Twitter thinks this is a good idea, it's not. Unless you're
very, very clear about how the filtering is getting done, and provide people
ways out of it, you're going to upset a lot of people who actually like the
data stream firehose.

It being a binary I want/I don't want is a good thing, it forces you to
consider whether you do genuinely want something, or whether you think you
want it.

~~~
Okvivi
I think a lot of people think like you do, but wasn't that true when Facebook
did this too? Weren't people upset for the exact very same reason?

And yet Facebook went ahead and did it, it pissed off a lot of people, and
everybody got over it. Most users don't even realize that FB is not showing
them everything anymore.

I really hope Twitter will do this, I think it would make their product so
much more accessible and user friendly, if they manage to communicate it the
right way and switch new users into it.

Nobody's stopping them from offering it as an option, like FB did.

~~~
nicholassmith
FB doesn't really offer it as an option unless you go through and set
everything to full feed for each person.

This sounds completely horrible, and I don't mean it as a nasty, but the
active user base of Facebook seems to be distinctly less technical than the
active user base of Twitter. I think that could lead to upsetting the active
core at a gamble of attracting a couple of hundred thousand new users, who
they won't really be making money off.

